# Hello Forum



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

Just found this site today and have been reading through the threads. Seems like a great idea to swap a few secrets with people you're not competing with! Anyone have any ideas for different textures? I'd like to get something different than the standard orange peel or knockdown. I do a crows foot that is pretty popular but don't have much else for options for my customers.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think there's a thead about some of the funky textures that we have done. I remember seeing the iceicles in that thread. Take a look around! enjoy!


----------

